# 31cc craftsman



## Skyler (Mar 8, 2007)

*31cc craftsman Primer Bulb*

Hi, got an older 31cc craftsman trimmer that quit working. I have replaced a fuel line last year and it ran good. I've heard about carb, muffler port cleaning and will try that tomorrow. Today however while fiddling with the two H/L jets, the primer bulb disintegrated. I bypassed it to keep trying to adjust the carb with little success. Pouring some gas in carb etc. 
My questiojn is will this thing run once started without the bulb or is that a nescesity?? Yes, I'll replace the bulb. Just wanted to know.
Thanks, Skyler


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Skyler (Mar 8, 2007)

*Thanks, but no luck*

I took the carb apart washed it and blew it out. Not sure what the rubber dia/screen is, but cleaned it/air gun. Needle, spring etc. Blew out the exhaust no signs of blockage that I could see. Back together, screws in and out 1to2 turns out and in. Gas coming out of carb at times so needles back in a tad. Ran some (high rpm) when semi choked. Not enough time to get the needles adjusted. Not sure which one is the high /slow speed. Almost but no cigar. Still haven't replaced the p bulb but it is bypassed so shouldn't matter I guess. Any sugestions before Home Depot fo a new? Just like to fiddle and hate it when a stupid machine beats me. changed gas a lot. Moved tubing around just to be sure.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps you need to kit the carburetor, if the diaphragms are a little stiff the carburetor will not work properly and can cause fuel to leak out. If the check valves to the primer leak any at all that can affect the way it runs.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 8, 2007)

*Ok*

News, open to sugsestions on a new one. 30 yr, prime bulb is out of the the picture if I understand you correctly. I can pay for 1st class private jet to my location. I tried, I'm not into a carb rebuild cause lets face it, these are heavy bastar**. I'll try again tomorrow. Last chance.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Skyler said:


> 30 yr, prime bulb is out of the the picture if I understand you correctly.


Is the primer bulb on the carburetor? or is it a remote assembly? If it's a remote one then you have to pinch off the tube coming out of the carburetor going to the primer assembly because the primer has the check valve and that hose opens directly into the metering chamber in the carburetor. (Private Jet, Hmmm)


----------



## Skyler (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, Newz, will do. You are right about the Depot.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 8, 2007)

30 year, the primer is remote. 2 tubing stems. It's like I removed them and spliced them. Actually didn't do it that way, but that is the concept. My priate jet has some problems too. but only while flying. Runs good on the ground.


----------

